# ...  Trump pardons ex-sheriff convicted of defying judge's order ...



## charley (Aug 25, 2017)

WASHINGTON  President Donald Trump on Friday pardoned former sheriff Joe Arpaio, the retired Arizona lawman who was convicted for intentionally disobeying a judge's order in an immigration case. Trump waited until Friday when the news week slows down to defy a judges orders.

Arpaio, who became linked to Trump during the campaign for their hardline immigration views, was convicted of a misdemeanor for intentionally defying a judge's order to stop his traffic patrols that targeted immigrants ,both disliked immigrants and Muslims.

Both politicians questioned the authenticity of then-President Barack Obama's birth certificate and have a similar history in sparring with judges.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Swiper (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## BadGas (Aug 25, 2017)

This was a great move on his part.


----------



## charley (Aug 26, 2017)

.. so it's ok for trump to override the local judicial court system ???  ...    

Normally, pardon applications are submitted to the Justice Department, where they are scrutinized over a period of months before recommendations are made to the White House.   
Arpaio's pardon came much faster, and it was not subject to a Justice Department review, according to officials. It's purely a nod to the alt-right, the pardon will make the White Nationalist movement very happy.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2017)

charley said:


> .. so it's ok for trump to override the local judicial court system ???  ...
> 
> Normally, pardon applications are submitted to the Justice Department, where they are scrutinized over a period of months before recommendations are made to the White House.
> Arpaio's pardon came much faster, and it was not subject to a Justice Department review, according to officials. It's purely a nod to the alt-right, the pardon will make the White Nationalist movement very happy.



yeah there are a few perks that go along with being the President of the United States Chuck.

but I am sure you had no problems with this: http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/17/politics/chelsea-manning-sentence-commuted/index.html


----------



## charley (Aug 26, 2017)

Prince said:


> yeah there are a few perks that go along with being the President of the United States Chuck.
> 
> but I am sure you had no problems with this: http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/17/politics/chelsea-manning-sentence-commuted/index.html




....  so now you can read my mind, fuck off , you're a homophobic racist...  look Rob, we all know that about you,,  *​sad !!!*


----------



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2017)

charley said:


> ....  so now you can read my mind, fuck off , you're a homophobic racist...  look Rob, we all know that about you,,  *​sad !!!*



oh shit, in another thread you only said I was a racist, now I am a homophob too?


----------



## solidassears (Aug 26, 2017)

Prince said:


> oh shit, in another thread you only said I was a racist, now I am a homophob too?



It's called "projection" libs project what they are onto others because they know they're guilty as shit; such a bunch of hypocrites!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2017)

solidassears said:


> It's called "projection" libs project what they are onto others because they know they're guilty as shit; such a bunch of hypocrites!



Oh yes if you don't agree with a Liberal they will start the personal insults, its sad... about the same as debating a die hard Christian.

The funny thing is I am so far from being a racist, bigot, homophobic, etc. I just have to laugh when someone says something like that.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 27, 2017)

pardons are a privilege of the president, Obama used the shit out of it and no one heard a peep about it. just saying


----------



## SheriV (Aug 27, 2017)

Actually it was a bad tactical move on his part..the republican base in AZ voted Apaio out. Using a tent jail in the dessert is just craziness..idc who he put in it..rational people recognize this is law enforcement overreach. 
Strategically this puts him in an interesting place in a state hr only had a 3% lead in. This will make for a crazy minority voting turn out for 2018.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 27, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> pardons are a privilege of the president, Obama used the shit out of it and no one heard a peep about it. just saying



I do think presidential pardons are usually a bit if a reach. I also think that mist previous presidents have reserves their pardons for people who have served time already by that point. Circumventing sentencing completely is eyebrow raising. Also, quite a lot of Obama and Bushes pardons revolved around rockefeller type laws ..some of which are very disproportionate convictions and sentencing to the crimes. A woman's bf is a drug dealer..he beats her ..terrorizes her and effectively holds her prisoner then the legal system turns around and convicts her on the basis of his crimes? Or three strikes you're out weed crimes? Sometimes for shit that's no longer illegal?


----------



## SheriV (Aug 27, 2017)

^^^ I'm not fixing typos..sort through it.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm not gonna debate anyone politicaly over this. if you hate trump than its just another abuse of power, if you are anyone else its just another day for washington types and doesnt effect my daily life


----------



## Swiper (Aug 27, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Actually it was a bad tactical move on his part..the republican base in AZ voted Apaio out. Using a tent jail in the dessert is just craziness..idc who he put in it..rational people recognize this is law enforcement overreach.
> Strategically this puts him in an interesting place in a state hr only had a 3% lead in. This will make for a crazy minority voting turn out for 2018.



what's so crazy about tents? our military does it all the time in the deserts of foreign lands thousands of miles away.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 27, 2017)

I hate Trump..but don't think it's an abuse of power.  It's well within the power of the presidential pardon. I do think it's a bad political move but that remains to be seen as he has defied every previously "rule" of politics so far.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 27, 2017)

Swiper said:


> what's so crazy about tents? our military does it all the time in the deserts of foreign lands thousands of miles away.



But no one does it in the US. You don't see the difference between the necessity in a war zone and it's use as pure punishment on US soil? 

Let's say sheriff so and so decides...anyone they think is..idk...a neo Nazi because of shaved heads...rounds up everyone with shaved heads no matter what their documentation says and detains them for days in a tent prison he made specially for shaved head people in 110 degree sun in the desert. This sounds crazy right? 

This guy did the same with anyone he thought looked like they may be an immigrant regardless of legal status...i think that's fucked up.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 27, 2017)

SheriV said:


> But no one does it in the US. You don't see the difference between the necessity in a war zone and it's use as pure punishment on US soil?
> 
> Let's say sheriff so and so decides...anyone they think is..idk...a neo Nazi because of shaved heads...rounds up everyone with shaved heads no matter what their documentation says and detains them for days in a tent prison he made specially for shaved head people in 110 degree sun in the desert. This sounds crazy right?
> 
> This guy did the same with anyone he thought looked like they may be an immigrant regardless of legal status...i think that's fucked up.



if it's good enough for our military i'm sure it's just fine for prisoners.  I have no problem with it


----------



## SheriV (Aug 27, 2017)

I have a problem with law enforcement given an order to stop by the courts..then law enforcement telling them to fuck off.

Last I knew the military took willing enlisted, ie volunteers. Please tell me if this was different than my sandbox deployment. 

You come round up members of my family for no reason and out then in a tent in the scorching sun and I will most definitely and actually kill you.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 27, 2017)

And to expand a bit. A court found him guilty. Trump pardoned him within his reach of power. The issue as to what the sheriff did is moot. 

The issue is whether this was a good move or not by Trump..or beyond his reach or whatever. Depends on what your take on it is, what you feel the argument is. 

My take on it is
..there is no argument. Trump was within his right as president but, I think his party will pay for it in votes so I don't think it was wise.


----------



## solidassears (Aug 27, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I have a problem with law enforcement given an order to stop by the courts..then law enforcement telling them to fuck off.
> 
> Last I knew the military took willing enlisted, ie volunteers. Please tell me if this was different than my sandbox deployment.
> 
> You come round up members of my family for no reason and out then in a tent in the scorching sun and I will most definitely and actually kill you.



Tell it to Rahm Emanuel and all the other sanctuary city boys.


----------



## charley (Aug 27, 2017)

Swiper said:


> if it's good enough for our military i'm sure it's just fine for prisoners.  I have no problem with it



... come on Swiper, Arpaio demeans his prisoners by making men wear pink uniforms and pink underwear, feeds them on less than 1 dollar a day, week old bread & rotten vegetables, the only meat is bologna ..  why torture prisoners and make them crazy ???  Arpaio is a sadist ..


----------



## SheriV (Aug 28, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Tell it to Rahm Emanuel and all the other sanctuary city boys.



Oh I'm sorry did you accidentally step in the middle of a discussion regarding the use of tent cities in the armed forces vs US prisoners? Because I thought we established your opinion on matters of deployment was something you didn't have first hand experience in so it would perhaps be best if you interject carefully on such things.


----------



## solidassears (Aug 28, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Oh I'm sorry did you accidentally step in the middle of a discussion regarding the use of tent cities in the armed forces vs US prisoners? Because I thought we established your opinion on matters of deployment was something you didn't have first hand experience in so it would perhaps be best if you interject carefully on such things.



Say what ever you want; Rahm ignores the laws he doesn't like and you seem fine with that; but not so much for Joe trying to protect real citizens.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2017)

I love it when people that have never served in the military think they are a military experts.


----------



## charley (Aug 28, 2017)

Prince said:


> I love it when people that have never served in the military think they are a military experts.




.. WTF are you talking about, Arpaio was a racist cop who got caught breaking civil rights laws, it went on for years, and for years thumbed his nose at the legal system.. 
.. he's a sadist...   it has nothing to do with the military ,,    ..


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2017)

charley said:


> .. WTF are you talking about, Arpaio was a racist cop who got caught breaking civil rights laws, it went on for years, and for years thumbed his nose at the legal system..
> .. he's a sadist...   it has nothing to do with the military ,,    ..



I was talking about SheriV, unless she actually did serve I guess I really don't know that, but I assume she did not.


----------



## charley (Aug 28, 2017)

Prince said:


> I was talking about SheriV, unless she actually did serve I guess I really don't know that, but I assume she did not.





....Once again, wrong assumption...    Sheri served...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2017)

charley said:


> ....Once again, wrong assumption...    Sheri served...



then I stand corrected, that's why I said I don't know...admitting you don't know something, or that you are wrong is not what liberal snowflakes are used to, believe I know.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2017)

but you are okay with this one right Chuck? https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/17/us/politics/obama-commutes-bulk-of-chelsea-mannings-sentence.html


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2017)

oh I made sure to find you a link to a *snowflake approved* fake news site.


----------



## charley (Aug 28, 2017)

Prince said:


> but you are okay with this one right Chuck? https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/17/us/politics/obama-commutes-bulk-of-chelsea-mannings-sentence.html





.....  Rob,,,     Chelsea Manning to Be Released Early as Obama Commutes Sentence... ..*read Robert, commuted, after serving x amount of time, not before getting sentenced, ....

..three more times Rob...a commutation is not a pardon..**a commutation is not a pardon..* *a commutation is not a pardon..  geez you really don't read..  *


----------



## charley (Aug 28, 2017)

Prince said:


> oh I made sure to find you a link to a *snowflake approved* fake news site.




,,, bit I do agree, the Times is a great newspaper..    thx...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2017)

charley said:


> .....  Rob,,,     Chelsea Manning to Be Released Early as Obama Commutes Sentence... ..*read Robert, commuted, after serving x amount of time, not before getting sentenced, ....
> 
> ..three more times Rob...a commutation is not a pardon..**a commutation is not a pardon..* *a commutation is not a pardon..  geez you really don't read..  *



oh that is how happened according to CNN.


----------

